# Makita cordless screwgun



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

*Product Review on the Makita LXT 18V Cordless Drywall Gun*

*Product Review on the Makita LXT 18V Cordless Drywall Gun*
*Don't forget to watch in HighDef!*


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

Good review. Looks like it works well. Can't wait to try mine.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

sreill said:


> Good review. Looks like it works well. Can't wait to try mine.


Get your gun yet bro?


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

I did! Love it. Tried it quick. Can't wait to hang some boards. Will be rocking' in 2 weeks.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

sreill said:


> I did! Love it. Tried it quick. Can't wait to hang some boards. Will be rocking' in 2 weeks.


Right on man!
The batteries don't last as long as i'd had hoped but they charge quick so whats not to love. I use it allot on interior walls. Its a little hard to use on exterior walls with the insulation pushing out so much, you get a few screw pops, but on interior! Tears! I love it. Good investment.
Works good for steel work too. Bulkheads and such!


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Does anyone know how the dw gun in the video compares to this version?

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LXSF01...TF8&coliid=I22TFQ36XVGMYO&colid=3G0QH8XWSLVXD

I was getting ready to buy the LXSF01Z when I came across this review thread.

Thanks


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> Does anyone know how the dw gun in the video compares to this version?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LXSF01...TF8&coliid=I22TFQ36XVGMYO&colid=3G0QH8XWSLVXD
> 
> ...


*By looking at the statistics of both guns i'd say they're pretty well the same.* The one we did the review on is actually discontinued now. I dont know why, great gun in my opinion. If you review both spec sheets (might have to download the PDF of the LXT 450) you'll notice small differences. The biggest of which is weight. The one you're looking at is slightly lighter. Other than that, spec wise, they're the same.

Here's print screens i've taken the liberty to make so you can compare.
That way you dont have to click on the link or download the PDF.
But i'll post the links anyways so you can see for yourself. 









http://www.makita.com/en-us/modules/Tools/ToolSupport.aspx?Name=BFS450

http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=349757

So the only real difference is that the one we reviewed is discontinued.
And I think it weighs a little more. Only by the weight of the battery as far as I can tell....Because both spec sheets say the same for weight but the LXFS01Z says "Battery Included" in the weight, where as the LXT 450 does not. But in the picture actually shows it with the battery on...so who knows. They might actually be the same.
If there is a difference its only in weight. They have the same RPM. (4000) and they both have LED lights. Both have reversible clips...
Virtually the same gun.
The only reason why I can see Makita discontinuing the LXT 450 is because of its Ergonomic design which most likely cost more to make in production and they weren't selling as many to justify their added cost.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> *By looking at the statistics of both guns i'd say they're pretty well the same.* The one we did the review on is actually discontinued now. I dont know why, great gun in my opinion. If you review both spec sheets (might have to download the PDF of the LXT 450) you'll notice small differences. The biggest of which is weight. The one you're looking at is slightly lighter. Other than that, spec wise, they're the same.
> 
> Here's print screens i've taken the liberty to make so you can compare.
> That way you dont have to click on the link or download the PDF.
> ...


 So let me get this straight.... the one you reviewed, the front end mount motor is discontinued and the standard one is not.??

I liked your review on the whole but my only criticism is the amount of time that had nothing to do with the drill. But if you've seen any of mine, I'm the last one to be criticizing anyone.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> So let me get this straight.... the one you reviewed, the front end mount motor is discontinued and the standard one is not.??
> 
> I liked your review on the whole but my only criticism is the amount of time that had nothing to do with the drill. But if you've seen any of mine, I'm the last one to be criticizing anyone.


Haha! Ya, I had no idea it was discontinued until my last comment up there, I went to find the specs for both guns and ya, turns out it is discontinued. I have no idea why, they're like brand new. Around these parts they're being advertised as Makita's newest cordless drywall gun, turns out, on the website, its actually discontinued. I think the newer model and design was costing too much in comparison to how many were selling. Must not have been worth it for Makita.

And ya, I understand what you mean about the time spent in the video which didn't feature much of what the title of the video was about.
However, we try to make the videos geared towards contractors and home owners alike, that way home owners can get a quick idea of how to cut drywall and such. Maybe i'll add a button that can skip right to the final 2 minutes of the video to see the review.
Thanks for the input Paulie.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Ya, I had no idea it was discontinued until my last comment up there, I went to find the specs for both guns and ya, turns out it is discontinued. I have no idea why, they're like brand new. Around these parts they're being advertised as Makita's newest cordless drywall gun, turns out, on the website, its actually discontinued. I think the newer model and design was costing too much in comparison to how many were selling. Must not have been worth it for Makita.
> 
> And ya, I understand what you mean about the time spent in the video which didn't feature much of what the title of the video was about.
> However, we try to make the videos geared towards contractors and home owners alike, that way home owners can get a quick idea of how to cut drywall and such. Maybe i'll add a button that can skip right to the final 2 minutes of the video to see the review.
> Thanks for the input Paulie.


Now I'm regretting posting my criticism. It really was nice attention to detail filming the worker going into the room then from inside the room to the closet. It makes the video flow so much better. 

It really was nice and again, if you have seen any of my disastrous attempts to make a utube you'd be cursing me out about now.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I had compared the specs on the two, and couldn't discern any real difference, other than form factor. So I chose the one that had the more familiar pistol shape. 

They are both still available on Amazon, so I didn't realize one was discontinued. 



As for the video, I was quite impressed. If I was trying to choose a sub outta the phone book, checking their website and seeing a video like that, with the clean jobsite, would put them at the top of my list. 

I'd like to learn how to make videos like that, to display my own work.

Thanks again for the review.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> Now I'm regretting posting my criticism. It really was nice attention to detail filming the worker going into the room then from inside the room to the closet. It makes the video flow so much better.
> 
> It really was nice and again, if you have seen any of my disastrous attempts to make a utube you'd be cursing me out about now.


Haha! No worries man. Any little bit of criticism helps.
I just checked out a few of yours. Gave you a thumbs up and left 2 comments.
PS: When reading off cue cards try to keep them as close to the camera as possible. Maybe even directly behind the camera. That way the camera wont notice your eyes shifting to read your notes. Even in our video though you can see Nick shift his eyes twice to briefly glance at his keynotes. 
But it all comes with experience. Practice makes perfect eh?! hehe.







Haha!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> Thanks for the info. I had compared the specs on the two, and couldn't discern any real difference, other than form factor. So I chose the one that had the more familiar pistol shape.
> 
> They are both still available on Amazon, so I didn't realize one was discontinued.
> 
> ...



Ya, like I mentioned I only found out the one we did a review on was discontinued when I was comparing specs. So weird. It was like brand new. They must have just discontinued them. They're still carrying them in stores around my parts.

And you should learn to make videos man! Were just starting out, mostly in the last month. If you need tips give us a shout. We'll help you out any way possible.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! No worries man. Any little bit of criticism helps.
> I just checked out a few of yours. Gave you a thumbs up and left 2 comments.
> PS: When reading off cue cards try to keep them as close to the camera as possible. Maybe even directly behind the camera. That way the camera wont notice your eyes shifting to read your notes. Even in our video though you can see Nick shift his eyes twice to briefly glance at his keynotes.
> But it all comes with experience. Practice makes perfect eh?! hehe.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I did that with my old point and shoot, propped up on a stack of trade books on a chair. Took me all day of start and stops to get that gem.:laughing:

Anyone who tells me they like that vid I tell them they'd make a good politician. 

Funny tho, I will be remaking that intro on the website this coming week at a addition as my marketing guy suggested. I hope to put forth a better effort but I think it's a pipe dream. 

I did a lot better when I was a adult film star... not much dialog and I could rely on my unbelievable muscled physique. :shutup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I did that with my old point and shoot, propped up on a stack of trade books on a chair. Took me all day of start and stops to get that gem.:laughing:
> 
> ...



Hahaha! :laughing: Nice!
Well if you need any help we haven't been doing the video thing too long but we have a little experience in movie editing and software so feel free to ask us a few questions if you have any.


----------

